# Coastal Georgia sight fishing for Redfish 1/16/11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Its not often that the stars and moon align for some pure sight fishing on the Georgia coast, as generally our waters are pretty stained. 1/16 was a little different as we had the sun behind us and there were literally acres of redfish to throw at, from 3 lb'ers to this 16 lb'er Michelle caught.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice. 
Headed your way (Savannah) in November this year. What's the bite that month?


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> Very nice.
> Headed your way (Savannah) in November this year. What's the bite that month?


One of the best all around fishing months for trout and redfish and flounder.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good deal! Might be giving you a call around that time then. 
Tripletail gone by that time I'd imagine?


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

tt's are gone then. best months are apr/may/june.


----------

